# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Stupid Things Developers Do

## Brad Jones

Okay, I need everyone's help - or at least your feedback..... I'm working on an article, so what I need to know is: 

_What are stupid things developers do?
_
I'm looking for short answers that apply to multiple developers - not just one developer you happen to know. These can be coding, planning, or work related things or they can be things generalizations - as long as they are truly things that a stereotypical developer is likely to do. 

I hope (expect)  some of you can provide some interesting insight on this topic! 

Brad!

----------


## Arjay

Read posts by someone that wants to write an article.

----------


## wolle

The easiest way to be stupid as a programmer is trying too hard to be smart. Spending lots of time reducing a straightforward algorithm into something only Einstein could understand, to be able to cram it into one line, is stupid. On the other hand, if you never feel the urge to do this, you are probably not a good programmer.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jason White

A tendency to look at another developers source code and ask, Why the hell did this idiot write the code this way? This isnt to say that the other developer is a stupid developer, they either chose a very inefficient approach or the code was extremely difficult to maintain/read/understand.

----------


## 2kaud

> Why the hell did this idiot write the code this way?


and then find out it's actually your code......

----------


## gypyvag

Cool facts to know about deveopers. Now I know what expects me in future :Big Grin:

----------

